# Welche Version von World of Warcraft haben Sie gekauft / werden Sie kaufen?



## Administrator (11. Februar 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## L337N00B (11. Februar 2005)

Aha.
Endlich darf man auch mal "Interessiert mich nicht" auswählen.  
Und schon tun es (aktuell) über 70%...


----------



## King-of-Pain (11. Februar 2005)

Ich hab mier for 10min die Horden Version gekauft

könnte nicht abwarten bis die Abo Prämie Kommt die wird woll verkauft


----------



## maxx2003 (11. Februar 2005)

[X]   

Was ist an diesem Spiel so interessant, das gleich so viele Polls aufgemacht werden?


----------



## Xyr0n (11. Februar 2005)

maxx2003 am 11.02.2005 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> [X]
> 
> Was ist an diesem Spiel so interessant, das gleich so viele Polls aufgemacht werden?




Aha was is der unterschied zwischen Horde& Allianz???

Kann ich mit dem Horde packet nur Hordfe spielen oda was?


----------



## King-of-Pain (11. Februar 2005)

Xyr0n am 11.02.2005 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> maxx2003 am 11.02.2005 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nur der Aufdruck vorne ist Unterschidlich komt hat drauf an ob du Lieber einen Ork oder eine Nachtelfin Sehen wilst


----------



## Xyr0n (11. Februar 2005)

find beide hässlich ,hätte viel lieber nen tauren -.-


----------



## ZT-ORION (12. Februar 2005)

klare Sache:
interessiert mich nicht


----------



## Atropa (12. Februar 2005)

Ein wahrer Fan kauft beide.


----------



## Iceman (12. Februar 2005)

Xyr0n am 11.02.2005 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> find beide hässlich ,hätte viel lieber nen tauren -.-



Auf der Horde Box ist doch nen Taure drauf 

Ich hätte gerne die Allianzbox gehabt, hab aber die Horde Box bekommen, egal, was solls.


----------



## Leatherface96 (12. Februar 2005)

sind beide ziemlich Langweilig und dazu noch hässlich


----------



## SirManifesticus (12. Februar 2005)

Leatherface96 am 12.02.2005 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> sind beide ziemlich Langweilig und dazu noch hässlich



Ich finde beide ansprechend und hübsch gestaltet, besonders das Klappcover ist wirklich gelungen. 

P.S.: Wieso gibts keinen Punkt "Ich habe die Collector's Edition"?


----------



## Homerclon (13. Februar 2005)

ups, hab mich etwas verlesen("für Welche Fraktion Spielen sie")

Daher bei Allianz eine Stimme weniger, dafür eine mehr bei Horde.

Konnte aber nicht aussuchen, hab bei EBgames.de bestellt, die haben keine Wünsche angenommen. Dafür hatte ich es einen Tag früher.


----------



## Filzlaus (14. Februar 2005)

Tja, wenn man im Vorneherein wüsste, welche hinterher aus dem Regal genommen wird... aber so ist es mir relativ egal


----------



## BlueLabel (14. Februar 2005)

würde mal gern wissen ob hier 50Spieler sind die WoW geil finden aber mindestens 2000Benutzernamen haben, weil zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt kann ich nur über diesen Vote erfahren das knapp 60% das Spiel einfach mal am arsch vorbei geht!


----------



## Goldjaeger (17. Februar 2005)

Täusch ich mich oder stimmten bei HL2 weniger für "Dieses Spiel interessiert mich nicht" als bei WoW?


----------



## Revilo63 (17. Februar 2005)

Goldjaeger am 17.02.2005 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Täusch ich mich oder stimmten bei HL2 weniger für "Dieses Spiel interessiert mich nicht" als bei WoW?


Weil Ego-Shooter mit ner schönen Grafik jedes Kind spielt, egal ob das Game sch*** ist oder nicht...
Btw: HL2


----------



## MegaBauer (17. Februar 2005)

WoW  interessiert mich schon, hab nur leider keine Kohle für die Monatspauschale... Oder zuminderst würde die sich nicht rechtfertigen lassen, da ich viel Vampire2 und Siedkler5 spiele und für CSS mappe...


----------



## gladiator3000 (28. Februar 2005)

L337N00B am 11.02.2005 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha.
> Endlich darf man auch mal "Interessiert mich nicht" auswählen.
> Und schon tun es (aktuell) über 70%...



tja, nur dass es am ersten tag bereits 280 000 mal verkauft wurde, geht in dein hirn ned rein ... also sind die mehr als 600 die interessiert mich nicht ausgewählt haben , eine kleine , kleine minderheit dagegen !


----------



## Troppy (28. Februar 2005)

[X] CE


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2005)

gladiator3000 am 28.02.2005 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> L337N00B am 11.02.2005 16:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aktuell sinds immerhin 60% derer, die hier mit ner berichterstattung genervt werden, die sie nicht die bohne interessiert. 
und die 280000 wirds wohl vergleichsweise wenig jucken, was pcg dazu schreibt...


p.s.:
übrigens habens sich schätzungsweise 60000000 kaufberechtigte deutsche nicht am ersten tag geholt - soviel also zum thema "minderheiten" und woran man erkennt, welche zahl zu welchem kontext passt...


----------



## dangee (8. März 2005)

wie viele wow fragen denn noch... narf!
 
auch wenn mich das spiel etwas interessiert... zu viel ist zu viel!


----------

